# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  He Made Me Leak

## Expensive hobby

As the title says, my 10' Male Tiger Retic made me leak tonight. I give him a brand new 6x3x1.5' tub and he decides to strike and coil my left hand. What a guy right? Lol.

I'm not mad at him at all tho. It was my own dumb fault. Played with my rats hours earlier and didn't De - smell my hands. I was also wiping his cage down AFTER I put him in. Got complacent because he is only 10' & 25lbs. Little guy as far as mainland retics go. But he still hit like a freight train.

Boys and girls even the little guys can do some serious work to your extremities.  Thumb is numb, hand is swollen, and now his enclosure is full of blood. Fun night lol. First thing I did is calmly ask my wife to grab the spray bottle and give him a nice squirt in the mouth, he released, and I grabbed my camera lol.

Anyway pics or it didn't happen:




Have a good night everyone and wash those hands  :Smile: 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-24-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-24-2014),_Darkbird_ (03-24-2014),freedumbdclxvi (03-26-2014),_Herpenthusiast3_ (03-26-2014),John1982 (03-24-2014),_MonkeyShuttle_ (03-24-2014),_Wapadi_ (03-26-2014)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> Anyway pics or it didn't happen


Lies. All lies. Everyone knows you just covered your hand in tomato sauce so you can try to be like one of the cool kids.  :Razz:

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Lies. All lies. Everyone knows you just covered your hand in tomato sauce so you can try to be like one of the cool kids.


Lol I wish it was. And I wish I was one of the cool kids. Instead I am the guy that gets tagged and wrapped by a cute little 10 footer haha. I mean babies is one thing because it's a cute bite, and bigguns is another thing because it's a crazy bite from a monster, but the in between just don't seem impressive haha. Like well ya, that's what happens idiot lol.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------


## John1982

Always good to know what your animals can do to you when things get sticky. At least he didn't decide to thrash and slash you!

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

Boys and girls even the little guys can do some serious work to your extremities. 

You've been working with big snakes way too long when you start referring to 10' as little lol.  Can you post a pic of the damage after the blood was cleaned up?

----------


## Gerardo

And a pic of the snake.

----------


## bcr229

> You've been working with big snakes way too long when you start referring to 10' as little lol.


Quoted
For
Truth!

I became OCD after washing my hands when a five foot boa tagged me as a food response - except she wrapped and hit me several times.  Could not imagine the same incident from an adult retic!

----------

_Anya_ (03-26-2014)

----------


## jclaiborne

Insane!  I agree to me a 10ft snake is a beast!

----------


## John1982

> Boys and girls even the little guys can do some serious work to your extremities. 
> 
> You've been working with big snakes way too long when you start referring to 10' as little lol.  Can you post a pic of the damage after the blood was cleaned up?


Here are some good reminders, that don't require a pint of your own blood, of what some of those medium sized animals can inflict. 

http://reticulatedpython.info/h5.html

*
********GRAPHIC WARNING********
*

A retic under 8 feet in length:http://www.sareptiles.co.za/forum/vi...f=5&t=13026Oct


14' male retic did this little number:http://burmjunkies.com/showthread.ph...le-viewing****

----------

Solidus106 (03-26-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

I'll get a pic of the snake and the enclosure soon. At work now.

And ya, I know it sounds wierd but a 10' male is super small for a mainland retic. Throw him near a big female and you will see what I mean. I'm just glad it wasn't a big girl, although the males seem to be more aggressive during the actual bite lol. Men, always got something to prove lol.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Here are some good reminders, that don't require a pint of your own blood, of what some of those medium sized animals can inflict. 
> 
> http://reticulatedpython.info/h5.html
> 
> *
> ********GRAPHIC WARNING********
> *
> 
> A retic under 8 feet in length:http://www.sareptiles.co.za/forum/vi...f=5&t=13026Oct
> ...


I've seen all those before. Def good hits. I guess I was lucky lol. Just good reminders all around. Wash your hands and don't be stupid lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------

John1982 (03-24-2014)

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

Eeeeeek! Fun stuff lol. Thanks for the share.

----------


## Mike41793

Thanks for sharing, gnarly bite! Get a pic of the culprit when you get home! 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Eeeeeek! Fun stuff lol. Thanks for the share.


No prob. Hopefully it helps someone not get bit lol.




> Thanks for sharing, gnarly bite! Get a pic of the culprit when you get home! 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Ok I will. Been super busy. Here's an old pic of the lil guy:


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------

_Herpenthusiast3_ (03-27-2014),_Mike41793_ (03-26-2014)

----------

